# Which snail to get



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Well i think that te LFS near me has canas and the petsmart carries brids. Which is better for my 2.5 gallon tank. Personaly i like the coloration and look of both(though brids tend to look alittle better) but i like the canas large size which makes it seem like a cooler pet. Any opions?


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

The "canas" get to be the size of baseballs. The brigs are smaller. All snails POO ALOT. I'd put only one in a 2.5gal. 


Kim


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

If the tank your wanting to use is only a 2.5 gal tank, I would not even consider the cana, they get too large and will devour any live plant. 

As already stated, snails do poo alot and they need quite a bit of room, actually I would suggest no less than 2.5 gal per bridgessi.

Bridgessi's will not eat live plants although they may nibble on leaves that are dying or that have already fallen off the plant.

It's ultimately up to you, but I would go with a single bridgessi.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

well if the cana gets to large i can easly upgrade to a 5 gallon and then put the 2.5 in storage(my parents won't let me have more then 5 tanks) i also have a empty 10 but i don't want to set it up. Really i like the cana's size and it's one of the reasons why I'm considering one. How large will a bridgessi get?


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

I want a cana....but i have no idea where to get them


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Most LFSs will sell canas. The trick is you have to be able to tell a cana from a bridgessi. Most likely the apple or mystery snail sections at pet stores won't be all bridgessi


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

www.applesnail.net

Kim


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

been there for weeks, read everything but thanx


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

fishboy said:


> How large will a bridgessi get?


About the size of a golf ball.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I guess I'm getting what ever snail at the store that I like more


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

uick uestion, will bridgessi eat plant matter like lettuce?


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

i just ordered 1 cana clutch and 1 mystery snail clutch and 1 adult cana and a megenta mystery snail and a purple one
they eat plant matter...as long as its soft..like cooked....boiled...
they love cucumbers and romaine lettuce
i have some snail cookie recipies
http://www.thesnailstore.com/ thats where im getting my snails from


----------

